# Squid + squidguard alternative for small home network



## ilemur (Feb 21, 2012)

I've set up squid and squidguard for my home network. This gives me the ability to control LAN traffic through pf rules (assign higher priority for user squid) nd ad blocking. But that is a quite flimsy and awkward solution for a two person usage. So *I*'m looking for some alternatives like lightweight, easy to set up proxy with ad blocking. Any suggestions?


----------

